# Series 3 needs new home



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

I have an original series 3 (TCD 648...) without a lifetime contract, which recently suddenly stopped working after performing great for years. (unit did live through pixelation period which promptly resolved when Cox changed its signal; no change in cards, attenuators, upgrades, etc. Signal issue). 

It is now stuck in "welcome powering up" screen with intermittent reboots. Kickstart will not work. I've opened the box and found 2 bulging/domed capacitors (positions C701 and C502 with 2200microF/25V and 3300microF/10V, respectively). I haven't yet separately tested the HD (original, not upgraded). 

During my troubleshooting/diagnosis phase, we grew impatient and moved on to a TiVo Elite and no longer want/need the S3, but it certainly is repairable and otherwise in good shape. I don't have need for it on another TV at this time and don't feel like the hassle of soldering new capacitors, etc for repair.

It has functioning original remote, TiVo wireless G, and cables. Original box too.

Anyone interested out there? I don't want to bother with ebay and craigslist postings. Figured someone on this forum could give it a good home. Shipping cost OBO. o/w recycled. PM me.

FYI found out weaknees and DVRupgrade don't buy used TiVo for refurbishing/parts purposes.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll gladly send you (via email) a Fedex prepaid label to send me the box. All you have to do it box it up. I have a S3 and would love a second one to take apart and repair.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Are you drowning under a flood of PMs?

'cause mine should be in there from about 5 hours ago.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry had to go out of town unexpectedly. I'll reply to folks on Sunday. Glad to see interest. Didn't want to send it the huge recycle bin in the sky.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry for delay. I'm back from trip.

Best offer is shipping plus $15. I should know exact shipping cost tomorrow. I misspoke on the Wireless G connection - I put it to use elsewhere. But it does have S3 remote and cables.


----------

